# Monster from Kolob



## Jeremy28 (Dec 1, 2007)

I caught this fish in the middle of October fly fishing. 6.25lbs and 23-23.5" (the tails a little crooked in pic). Its the biggest trout I've caught so far and took about 15 minutes to get in.

http://i193.photobucket.com/albums/z297 ... C00513.jpg

http://i193.photobucket.com/albums/z297 ... C00499.jpg


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

Straighten the tail out and line up the nose to the zero mark and it looks like that may have been a 24". Nice job.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

That's what I was just thinking. Good job on a very nice fish.


----------



## Jeremy28 (Dec 1, 2007)

Thanks guys, it was nice to finally get a lunker under my belt.


----------



## Jeremy28 (Dec 1, 2007)

I forgot to post this pic in my original post. I hate to keep a fish this big (especially since it was a female) but I wanted to show a lot of people and sometimes pic's just don't do justice. I was shocked to see eggs in a fish this time of year (let alone how many there were). Anyways, I was wondering if any of you could explain why eggs were in this female at this time of year? I know that rainbows spawn at the end of spring so why eggs allready? Someone told me that sometimes the female won't lay her eggs for some reason and will just slowly absorb them into there body somehow. Is this true or are the eggs just developing for spring time?

http://i193.photobucket.com/albums/z297 ... C00517.jpg


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

Where have i seen that fish in the cooler FISH before..... HMmMMM

Oh

here (5 posts down)
viewtopic.php?f=1&t=2027&st=0&sk=t&sd=a&start=10

You must be Brandonlarson cousin.... great fish thanks for the post....


----------



## FC2Tuber (Oct 26, 2007)

I think she may just be developing eggs for the upcoming spawn. There are some rainbows that actually spawn during the fall (or so I have been told), but I think it is too late for that. 

Were the eggs well developed? 

BTW, nice fish!


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

That's a nice fish! Nice Work!


----------



## Golfish (Oct 14, 2007)

Thats some fish, and a fatty too.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## James (Oct 7, 2007)

Great catch. Nice going! Thanks for sharing your story. 

In the little bear river the rainbows spawn in december. It is the norm for the fish to be heavy with eggs in November. Actually the eggs start to form much earlier and just get larger with time until they finally become detached and the fish then spawns. I don't know when they spawn in other waters.


----------



## Improv (Sep 8, 2007)

Nice fish. It’s hard to tell from the photos, but my guess is that fish won’t be spawning in the fall or the spring. :wink: :lol:  

It is true that we have fall spawning rainbows, to help coincide with summer fishing, however from the looks of those eggs, I would say they are still in the early development stages. Lake locked rainbows generally won’t have successful spawn, they require running water for their eggs to hatch. I’m not familiar with the dynamics of Kolob to know if it’s got a nice river feeding into it. If so, spawning could be successful and if not, I would say not a lot a natural recruitment is taking place.


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

You'll have to double check me but I believe almost all the cutts are natural spawn. Also a few bows are going up now. I think they still suppliment a few cutts but not many.


----------



## wiperhunter (Nov 1, 2007)

That is a very nice bow and very fat for the length probably because of the eggs but I have always heard that Kolob grows them big. I have heard that the rainbows in Utah spawn at two different times, I know I have caught bows in the river below Hyrum that were spawning in late January. WH


----------



## chuckmiester (Sep 9, 2007)

improv kolob has a man made spawning "channel" coming from the river above. i think they stock a little of both (cutts and bows) but most of the fish are naturally bred offspring.


----------

